# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  What to replace fibro walls with for rendered look...

## Kevib

Hello
Any help would be great -@I'm looking at options to replace the fibro exterior walls on our house. 
Well aware of the fibro removal rules but unsure of what to use once its gone. 
- want a render/textured look
- like the idea of blueboard & render but not the (sure thing???) potential of cracks
- unsure re hebel?
- Plan to install batts in wall. 
Any suggestions on these/ other options?...and rough costs?
Will prob get someone to do the job. 
Thanks
KeviB

----------


## seriph1

welcome to the forum!  
Why not just put blueboard or foam board over the existing fibro? Once it is captive, there is zero risk. Of course, there is almost no risk now anyway, as the asbestos is captured inside the boards. I believe it is only when you start breaking it up that it becomes a hazard. 
Cracks in render are commonplace, because of poor practices  -  there should be plenty of info about how to fit the cladding and render correctly, from manufacturers like James Hardy etc. ... and of course, the walls that ARE done right don't stand out like the ones that aren't! I saw a place today where the paint was not applied very well .... every panel was visible along the joints .... looked bad.

----------


## Kevib

Thanks Steve -yes, I did think about just covering it but have decided to de-fibro the house for a few reasons including so we can add wall insulation and just actually to get rid of it for once and for all.
Yeh, joint cracks in render look terrible....suppose the key for me is that it seems like it can actually be done well and I can get some sort of guarantee from the builder.

----------


## Kevib

Anyone got an idea of cost for:
- blueboard & render
- blueboard (could texture paint myself)
- hebel 
Any help would be great

----------


## sundancewfs

You could look at Masterwall or a similar system. www.masterwall.com.au http://www.render.com.au/index.cfm/T...al_data_Fibre/ http://www.unitex.com.au/cladding.html

----------

